# Singletree Kitchen



## newfieannie

I don't think we've had one of these for awhile. likely we have all been busy. I myself have been looking after a friend and still trying to get everything else done besides. something has to give in times like that. I haven't been out to the country all summer but my son is taking care of the mowing. about 4 acres to mow out there. haven't fertilized the blueberries this year but they are thriving all on their own.

found a place that will take my friend for a week at a time to give me a chance to regroup.(course they will take him full time but not what I want until I have to( ( and I dread mentioning that he is going for a week) that might come though. i can only burn the candle on both ends so long. 

taking a little rest today and letting things like washing pile up for tomorrow. made some chocolate cupcakes filled with ganache infused with Grand Marnier . covered with buttercream frosting also with GM. they were good. cut one of my deep pink hydrangea flowers. so beautiful and big this year. hope you've all had a happy and productive summer~Georgia.


----------



## frogmammy

You DO know how to set a table!

Mon


----------



## whiterock

Trouble with a table that size is setting it for one. Sure makes it look like a Looonnnggg table.


----------



## newfieannie

it's not so long really. just the angle in which I took the pic. this time because I wanted to get a pic. of the lovely hydrangea in there. I usually take my pic. on smaller tea tables in the living room. this is the dining room and I have thought of getting a smaller table but I love this. haven't seen another like it. my husband bought me this for our anniversary over 40 years ago and I am reluctant to part with it. I have taken good care of it also. I quickly fill it when I have guests~Georgia.


----------



## nehimama

I picked up a microwave pressure cooker at a flea market several days ago, and planning to do pork cops & sauerkraut in it this evening. Well used to stove top pressure cookers, but this microwave one is a new one on me! Will post results after supper - IF it turns out well!


----------



## sustainabilly

I'm sure you'll do what works best for you, Georgia, but I wouldn't get rid of it. That table is beautiful. If it's in good shape, which it certainly looks to be, and it has sentimental value, there would have to be a pretty big negative for me to let it go.


----------



## Tommyice

Georgia your tables are always inspirational. I'm cooking for just me this week, so I thought I'd start off at an easy pace. Made an egg/broccoli/tomato/cheese bake, tossed salad and a glass of Riesling. Brought that back from vacation. Wineries (and distilleries) are really making their mark up in 1000 Islands.


----------



## whiterock

I wouldn't suggest gettin rid of the table. I tend to look for smaller tables myself, like outside in good weather. My table is over 6.5 feet, and sitting there alone is kinda depressing, but not when the table is full with company!!!


----------



## nehimama

I certainly would NOT call this thing a _pressure cooker_! Although it sealed well, it really didn't build up much pressure at all. At best, it's a sealed microwave cooking pot.








The chops turned out well; tender and tasty. I had to cook on high for 15 minutes longer than the directions specified.









I'll probably cook with it again - when the outcome is not super important, or if I feel like experimenting.


----------



## Tommyice

Pretty much I'm planning on eating like I'm on vacation. LOL
Tonight I grilled a filet and smothered it in Bearnaise sauce, steamed some broccoli and more salad. Still working on that Reisling.


----------



## sustainabilly

Looks good Leslie. I never think about sauces. That's the kind of touch all you fancy cooks add that make your dishes look so tasty. Tonight I made baked bbq boneless chicken breast, and an all homegrown veggie medley over egg noodles. 

No pics. I've been blanching and freezing corn and beans. 5 doz ears so far, and this latest batch of beans will make 11 qts. The 1/2 runners are slowing down now, but the purple pod pole and pole greasy beans are coming on. Also 2 1/2 lbs of hot peppers for making hot sauce later. Mostly jalapenos, some cayennes, and a couple bhut jolokias, or ghost peppers.


----------



## Tommyice

Thanks Karl. It was good. Wish I had some more. LOL


----------



## Twp.Tom

This was My evening 'snack', Sunday night*. I sure do appreciate the fresh produce this time of year!
I appreciate the Colby cheese too!


----------



## littlejoe

No pic, but fried some taters and mixed Okra and some red chiles out of the garden, then some sausage. Purty good grazing, and somewhat colorful as well!


----------



## littlejoe

Thought it would be great with some eggs throwed in and wrapped in a tortills as well.


----------



## newfieannie

just relaxing for a few minutes on the deck. had to rush the pics because I believe rain is coming which we sorely need. made a blueberry crisp with some of my own blueberries. i've been eating them non-stop for a couple days. still many more to ripen. i'll have enough for the winter this year. ~Georgia.


----------



## Twp.Tom

That looks fantastic!!! Annie- and I really like Your little white ladder with lace***


----------



## newfieannie

Thanks Tom. for some reason I like to decorate with old ladders. always trying to find more. in pic. no 1 to the left(not visible) is one that belonged to my grandfather. it is holding antique linen. ~Georgia


----------



## nehimama

Well, the funny-looking neon-green microwave pressure cooker has been put thru its paces 2 more times. The second & third time it *did* build & hold pressure, and it cooked some nice, tender meats. I have no idea what went wrong the first time, but I think I'm sold on that little flea market find!


----------



## Twp.Tom

Eating some local wild game ( smoked moose)*,Brie cheese, and fresh flatbread**


----------



## moonwolf

I've been dining on some wild mushrooms, some exotic and some like chanterelles....tasty either way.
Today I found more coral mushrooms that I'm going to start pickling to preserve since I found out that's the best way and these are becoming abundant to pick this time of year. 

I posted this on the outdoor forum, but seems it applies to singles kitchen. So, why not? :shrug: 

The left side is all Zenstead picked...'wild harvested' chicken eggs with chopped coral mushroom...the left side is pasta with a wild mushroom medley that includes chanterelles, oyster, and bolete shrooms....

By the way, apparently the new marketing tactic to sell 'free range' eggs is now to call your pastured foraging egg laying chickens as
'Wild harvested'....take your pick..lol










Sorry, but no fancy table settings and such.....

Also, today fresh picked assortment of forest 'wild harvested' wild mushrooms include this whack of edibles....Hericium, Pleurotus, Chanterelles, Clitocybe odorata, and the seasonal prevalent Clavicorona pyxidata,
with a couple of puffballs thrown in for interest:


----------



## newfieannie

What a lovely early September evening out on the deck! fall is in the air for sure though. I made a lemon pie while the cleaning lady was at my washrooms. used my Sept. cup. my son brought me a bottle of Baileys chocolates on the way home from work. were they ever good! teddy decided to join me tonight. ~Georgia


----------



## Twp.Tom

I've been treated to some wonderful vegetarian dishes lately (We eat meat to*). Tonight it was a potato,broccoli,cauliflower,onion,cashew,pumpkin,chia,quinoa, (cheese too!)casserole*-delicious! Mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Tommyice

Hey Tom that looks awesome! Any chance we can get Renee to share the recipe?

~~pretty please with a cherry on top~~


----------



## sustainabilly

Tommyice said:


> Hey Tom that looks awesome! Any chance we can get Renee to share the recipe?
> 
> ~~pretty please with a cherry on top~~


I second that. We eat a lot of casseroles and hot dish type meals here.

Two plates at the table. Surprising how such an ordinary sight can be so meaningful. It sure brought a smile to my face.


----------



## reneedarley

Sorry, I am experimenting on Tom - the recipes all come out of the top of my head:ashamed:
But I usually invite my neighbour who is vegan when I make meals so I make lots of meals with mixtures of beans , nuts , seeds and grains to get the amino acids in balance in the proteins. 
Tom is easy - he has discovered the local smoke cured moose and reindeer.


----------



## Twp.Tom

We had time constraints,while moving animals yesterday-so Renee started the potatoes and onions, in the oven on low, When we returned She parboiled the other vegetables , then added the chopped nuts and cheese/vegetables. I really enjoy all of Her experimental cooking !


----------



## littlejoe

Supper tonite, not dinner! Dinner is what most call lunch for me.
Simple is great for me. Taters, sweet corn, okra, summer squash, fresh garlic, Italian sausage, all fried in a dab of bacon grease.  Along with fresh tomatoes!


----------



## Twp.Tom

Man that looks Good LittleJoe!!! Renee and I have been picking all sorts of wild berries lately. Here is one of her Masterpieces!, a forest raspberry pie, Mmmmmm......


----------



## newfieannie

Tom. are you sure that's Renee cooking for you.?I just came back from the store and I could swear I saw her. exactly like her. wish I had my camera with me. they say all of us have a double somewhere. this woman was face and eyes of her. same hair etc. I walked right up to her to make sure. even then I couldn't tell but she was working in the store and I knew it couldn't be Renee~Georgia


----------



## reneedarley

Now you have found out my secret - that is where I sell my pies:facepalm:


----------



## oneraddad

You're a lucky guy Tom !


----------



## newfieannie

what a glorious day we have here for the first day of Autumn! sun is shining brightly and it's a little cool. I like to bake up a storm days like this. home made bread, choc. chip cookies and a nice big pot of soup. see that bone in there? never could make a good pot of soup without a few bones. I did have 4 date and orange loaves also but they are not in the pic. not even in the house. 1 guess as to where they are! ~Georgia


----------



## newcolorado

Georgia
That looks so good. Soup and home made bread makes a meal. When I bake I share it.


----------



## reneedarley

That is the first time I could smell delicious bread through the computer.


----------



## elseesd73

I love my microwave pressure cooker. I use a box of Uncle Bens long grain and wild rice mix, put in pressure cooker, add the water and mix well. Then I lay 4 chicken theighs on top. Cook on high for 19-20 min. So good. Have several other recipes to try.


----------



## newfieannie

MW stole my title but yes it's a lovely first of Oct. even if it is raining cats and dogs outside. we sorely needed it. it is warm though. 

I didn't make a new food thread for Oct because I like to look back at everyones goodies and it's easier like this but if anyone else would rather make a new one just feel free.

not a lot for supper tonight. I'm cleaning carpets today. made a fish sandwich. I don't make it with the ones already cooked. I make up my own fresh haddock. also made the tartar sauce. old fashioned creamy bread pudding with vanilla ice cream and orange sherry sauce for dessert. Happy October everyone! ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

frost is expected here tonight. I went out and gathered all my Chinese lanterns and put them in the shed. i wouldn't want the frost to get them. decided to make some comfort food. pea soup with dumplings and a boston cream pie. ~Georgia


----------



## oneraddad




----------



## newfieannie

oh that looks so good! ~Georgia


----------



## summerdaze

I didn't have time for lunch today, so I was pretty much starving by the time I got home tonight! I sauteed Cod fish, and steamed cabbage with a couple red potatoes, and also sauteed a mixture of fresh corn kernels, zucchini, and yellow squash with home made "Mrs Dash" like herbs. It all was SO incredibly good!!!


----------



## littlejoe

Just finished a classic...toasted bread with mayo, fresh tomatoes, and several slices of bacon. mmmyeah!


----------



## newfieannie

I'm baking bread and beans today. cleaning walls too so I just had to stop a spell for lunch and have some fried dough gobs with a few beans although they need a couple more hours. see that piece of salt pork(fat back) all nice and brown. some shocking good! look, if I was a condemed person this would be what I would choose for a last meal. I've had a lot of fancier ones but nothing tastier! ~Georgia


----------



## moonwolf

Making chicken pot pie....
From a nice roaster rooster culled 
from the flock.....slow cooked in a Dutch oven with
spices and veggies, thickened with corn starch and the
pieces in pie shell....delicious homestead baked chicken
pot pie.


----------



## moonwolf

The weekend homestead hearty breakfast....blueberry blintzes made with eggy multi grain crepes and buttery....served with breakfast beef sausages for a change of pace....


----------



## newfieannie

made an old fashioned sour cream choc. cake today with cream cheese coffee frosting just to have a little snack while I stop between housecleaning. I did have a lemon roll but someone came in and it was gone in no time. ~Georgia


----------



## moonwolf

Homestead grown roast Pheasant......


----------



## summerdaze

Ooooooh Georgia, is there any way you would part with that choc cake and frosting recipe??? It sounds incredibly good!!! I have a bunch of chockloholics in my family.


----------



## newfieannie

oh it's just an old dump cake I have in my head! I only make a small sheet cake for me but when I had my family home I would double it at least and make a layer cake. that way you can have the frosting all over the sides too. just a guide but if you are use to baking and the feel of it it will turn out fine. this is a thinner batter though. mix up 1 cup sour cream,2 eggs, I use rum you can use vanilla. (to taste) beat a bit! add 1 1/4 cups flour (more or less) too much will make this cake tough! 1 cup sugar or less. 1/4 cup cocoa,( maybe less)1 tsp. soda. I dont like the taste of soda so I used about 3/4 tsp in this. b.p. doesn't work so well in this one. pinch salt. 
beat it altogether and dump in greased pan. I baked at 345 for about 30 min. maybe more. depends on the oven. I cover with foil after awhile. like I said if you are use to baking you will know by feel and looks etc. I bought a new stove recently and I still have to put foil on the bottom grate so stuff wont burn. 

lets see .the frosting. I use cream cheese frosting . you can use your own. white or chocolate etc.I make mine by using a bit of this and that. for this much I used 1/4 cup marg.you can use butter. 1/4 cup cream cheese. (all the way through I taste to get it the way I want it) probably 1 1/2 cups icing sugar. 1 T. cocoa. some coffee in hot water to mix. just add a little at a time. it's easy to add too much then you got to add more icing sugar. and things don't taste right etc.a bit of rum or vanilla. you want to probably triple this for a layer cake. I could eat this with a spoon. that's it! enjoy!

I made a chowder for supper last night. was that ever good! used coffee cream instead of milk. picked it up by mistake. awsome! ~Georgia


----------



## moonwolf

Nothing flattering, but just some good homestead breakfast food...
I like to highlight what I can grow on the stead...here it's my big weekend breakfast...eggs from the hard working Zenstead hens, a bit of pen raised pheasant, and scratch multi grain pancakes with stead grown and crafted plum/crabapple syrup....keeps me goin anyways!


----------



## HillBettyMama

Today's breakfast was sourdough pancakes from hard red wheat and an omelette with homemade mozzerella (its sometimes cheaper to make my own cheese if the store has pastured milk on clearance) I have green onions and thyme growing in my kitchen which I tossed in. 
Dinner today is nothing homegrown; pork roast with parsnips, potatoes, squash and a loaf of hard brown bread. At least it will be hard sourdough bread until I learn how to make a fluffy loaf out of hard wheat....


----------



## oneraddad

I made a big pot of chili a couple days ago and it doesn't look like I've even made a dent, I better freeze some.


----------



## newfieannie

it was a lovely autumn day here. windy though so I stayed in and made an apple pie. had some salmon steaks too but they don't seem to be in the pic.~Georgia


----------



## sustainabilly

Love that top crust! I'm not much at the artistic part of pie crusts, so that simple, cookie cutter deco top really is a good idea for someone like me.


----------



## oneraddad

OK, that pie top is pretty cool


----------



## newfieannie

well thanks guys! I was intending to make leaves but must have mislaid my leaf cutter so used this instead. I had a slice with vanilla ice cream. really good hot for a cool autumn day. all the things I do in regard to baking was stuff I saw my mother do many years ago. I really add very little to it. ~Georgia


----------



## moonwolf

Georgia....how about maple leaves for a 
'Canadian classic'?

Oneraddad....that chilli dish looks reply good!

Kind of boring around here for fancy foods this weekend.
Leftovers....even baked a store bough regular pizza, oatmeal
for breakfast.....how boring s that?!


----------



## Twp.Tom

Renee creates some really yummy dishes for us, We butchered a lamb last week, She took a leg, and cut off a big pile of tenders-then simmered/sauteed, adding broccoli, onion/peppers/mushrooms, over potatis.


----------



## Terri

GGGGRRRRrrrrrr...............

Tonight the 3 of us are having 8 pieces of fish, 7 boneless chicken breasts, 3 Brat patties, 1 entire package of buffalo style pizza rolls, a package of peas and a cherry pie!!!!!!!!!!ig:

The gallon of ice cream will just have to take its' chances: some things really ARE too much!!!!!!!!!

SOMEBODY LEFT THE FREEZER DOOR AJAR! :grumble:

So, while everything near the back was still frozen hard, everything near the front that was thawed or mostly thawed is getting cooked right now. Fortunately everything felt like it was refrigerator level cold, so I did not have to throw anything out, but it was a near thing because if I had not noticed it, by tomorrow I would have been filling the garbage can with beautiful pieces of meat!!!!!!!!:yawn:

So, tonight we feast. :bored::bored::bored::bored:


----------



## newfieannie

this is all I made today. some tomato bread. I probably have the same thing on here somewhere but didn't go back and look. I make this a lot because it is my sons favorite. not doing much today just sitting in the sun in the living room. just beautiful and outside the wind is howling. I was going to cut off some branches of my hydrangea which is closing in on the front step but didn't bother. just a lazy day. ~Georgia


----------



## Terri

We are still eating leftovers, of course, from the freezer door being left open. I set out 2 platefuls of nicely sliced meat because my family does not like leftovers so every time I serve leftovers I have to make the meal look different. So instead of baked meat we had sliced chicken and sliced ham and pieces of fish.

My son fixed a chicken sandwich and DH took meat and biscuits. I took some of the sliced chicken and made myself chicken n dumplings: I am the only one in the family that likes it but since the makings were in front of me I threw it all in a pot and heated it and enjoyed it (I had set aside some biscuit dough before the biscuits went into the oven). 

Tomorrow I will have to think of something else to do with the leftovers so that they look different! :hohum:. I believe I will make chicken lo mein.:chicken: I don't know how to make it yet but I have a new recipe for it that I was wanting to try: no time like the present!:hobbyhors


----------



## summerdaze

You all are making me soooo hungry! I spent the day moving today, and was too busy to cook anything. I hate moving, but thank goodness for really good friends. My friend Karen came over, and she works like she's on a mission! This is the SECOND time she's helped moved me. Anyway, junked it today.


----------



## Raeven

Dinner tonight was sauteed chicken breast in a an onion, balsamic vinegar marjoram sauce, buttered noodles with poppy seeds on the side and steamed fresh Swiss chard from the garden. One of my quick, go-to favorites when life is busy and I just need to crank something out.

Hope the rest of the move goes smoothly, summerdaze!


----------



## Laura Zone 5

l made a coconut cheese cake last Saturday (Oct 31).
I only have 2 slices left.
Yep.......I have eaten the WHOLE thing, myself.
Oh it is so gooooooooooood.


----------



## tambo

I had fried potatoes and pintos for supper. I made my first pumpkin bread today. Are the loaves suppose to weigh 5 lbs? It made a heavy loaf.


----------



## Groene Pionier

ya'll still eat very well, haven't received any invitation though. How do you all eat all those pies


----------



## tambo

Groene Pionier said:


> ya'll still eat very well, haven't received any invitation though. How do you all eat all those pies


I took my bread to work and let the guys eat it!! They all liked it so I guess it was good!!


----------



## newfieannie

I find those breads pumpkin.tomato whole wheat and cheese etc. are always heavier than white. excellent eating though which is the main thing. that reminds me I haven't made cheese bread for ages. ~Georgia


----------



## Terri

I MUST have been tired last night, because I forgot to spray the pan before I put bread dough in it! As a result, even though I loosened the bread with a knife it stuck to the bottom, and I had to rip it out in 2 big, ragged chunks. 

It got eaten anyways. And, nobody complained. There is just something about hot bread that makes people hungry: I think it is because the smell of baking bread fills the house! Mind, the sight of the loaf made people LAUGH, because I was so absent minded, but nobody complained. Instead of slicing it we ripped chunks out of it, savages that we are.

On the GOOD side, yesterday I drove DS all over town for the third time looking for an apartment, and we found one that is better than the other ones and so he has applied for it. For me it was a long day, which was why I was tired. We have not seen the unit that he will rent -we did see a vacant unit-, but we will see it before he signs a lease. Right now they will do a background check before anything is set in stone, then we can see the unit, and then we can sign the lease. 

At any rate the bread was eaten, and I had used some leftover fish to make a cream cheese - salmon dip that was eaten with crackers and chunks of bread. It was not a very BALANCED meal, but that happens when I over do it. Nobody went hungry, at any rate. 

I have used up almost all of the leftovers from when I cooked up all of the food that had gotten thawed: there is only the leftover dip and 3 pieces of fish left.

NOW I want to go out to eat, LOL, and eat some one else's cooking! 
Perhaps I will. If people do not want to go out then I will tell them to fix their own. The cook is tired of cooking!:surrender::surrender::surrender:


----------



## sustainabilly

I know what you mean Terri! I have this old favorite hanging in the kitchen. I told my sons that it's there to remind them that at any time, without prior notice, I reserve the right to call an FFY day. Fend For Yourself. LOL









Nonetheless, I think sometimes those of us who like to cook are our own worst enemies. Our...affliction ...causes us to keep trying new or fitting something extra in, etc. Like today. I'll be baking bread, with one loaf the herb bread I use to make turkey day stuffing. Also precooking the sweet potatoes for freezing till it's time to make them into candied sweet potatoes for Thanksgiving dinner. Next it'll be the pie crusts... yeah, it's like that, lol.


----------



## Terri

sustainabilly said:


> Our...affliction ...causes us to keep trying new or fitting something extra in, etc. Like today. I'll be baking bread, with one loaf the herb bread I use to make turkey day stuffing. Also precooking the sweet potatoes for freezing till it's time to make them into candied sweet potatoes for Thanksgiving dinner. Next it'll be the pie crusts... yeah, it's like that, lol.


OOoohh.. herb bread for stuffing. 

I usually just add herbs to a stuffing mix... I must think on this: I might try it sometime. As long as the stuffing has thyme in it the family will be happy but I do like to fiddle with the recipes!

Last night we just went to Sonic. Sometimes food is just fuel for the body and Sonic was close by! And today is Taco Thursday and we like that so I will get tonight off also. No doubt I will feel like cooking again tomorrow.


----------



## summerdaze

Tonight I did what I call "Cooking with God". It's when I have very little food in the house, and can't figure out what I can make with the few things I have, so I ask to give me divine inspiration. I never feel as though it's MY recipe though, because I feel that I'm being led every step of the way, not knowing how it's all going to work, and what's it's going to turn out to be.

Tonight I started out with a small yellow squash and butter in the pan coz I have no oil. I found a container of a few leftover artichoke hearts, and I slice that up too. Then comes a third of a hunk of cabbage shredded up, a few celery leaves, a few spinach leaves, 5 shrimp chopped, and then I found 2 crab cakes, and a partial jar of Parmesan sauce. The only seasoning I have is salt, and I put a little hot sauce in the sauce. Let it simmer and pour over rice, and it is FANTASTIC! 

The veggies were the last bits before being tossed, and it didn't look like I had enough to do anything with, but once I started tossing things in the pan, I had an impressive amount.

The few times I've done this, it doesn't seem to matter in what sequence that I add things. Nothing is ever over or underdone. I once made a seafood cheesy rice casserole because friends were traveling a ways to visit me. I didn't want to not have anything to offer them! But I hardly had anything in the fridge. Like 1 tiny carrot, a Tlb of mayo, couple shrinp and a little pc of fish, etc. Somehow, I ended up with this big 'ol casserole dish full of stuff in cheesy rice. They were late....like, HOURS late! It was on low in the oven for a LONG time after it was done, coz I kept expecting them any minute. You'd think that it would be dry as all get out, but it wasn't! It was creamy and delicious, an my friends couldn't stop raving about it, and it was plenty for a large family.
One of these days, I think God and I should write a cookbook together.  Awesome experiences.


----------



## Terri

Everything is better with cheese sauce!!!!!


----------



## newfieannie

last thing i'll be cooking or baking in November this year. carrot cake with cream cheese frosting. boy was that good! I always make extra frosting so I can pile more on my pieces for serving. turkey drumsticks I baked in foil. some beef I plan to make either a stew with dumplings later or gravy and mashed pot. I took apples out for pies but it will be into dec. before I get at those. no fancy plates and whatnot today. too busy trying to clean up the yard and put lights on my trees.before snow comes. it's a bit cool out but the sun is shining and it's good working weather. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

supper tonight is Smoked Oyster Chowder and Lemon Cheesecake Pie. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

supper tonight was chicken fried rice and a plain ole pudd. my mint is still growing which is not bad for dec. 9th. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

cooking up a storm in my kitchen today! marmalade is boiling and I'm rolling the rum balls. are the balls ever good. I put lots of rum in and some chopped cherries. I'm making mothers onion pickles later today but don't have the onions peeled yet. anyone have a sure fire way of peeling them without water streaming from the eyes? they bother me something awful. ~Georgia


----------



## frogmammy

I have read that if you cut just ONE end off the onion, you won't have a tear problem. Unfortunately, I forget WHICH end.

Mon


----------



## newfieannie

never mind FM. I got them on cooking. I peeled them and threw them in a container of cold water. then took them out one by one and chopped them. never had much of a problem. the whole house smells like vinegar and spice right now. hope I didn't put too much in. it's so long since I've made them and my son was asking for them so I had to try. marmalade is all cooked. tastes lovely with cream cheese and ritz.~Georgia


----------



## Echoesechos

Today was our annual canned food door to door campaign. As it snowed a foot or more during our drive I kept thinking about what I would fix for dinner when I got home. I decided to make a new recipe I've been eyeballing for a while. Cheesy broccoli soup. It smells good and I'm about ready to sit down and eat. 

On an added note I just stepped outside to check my front porch to see if I needed to shovel snow again. The foot of new snow today is so wet it's making all the trees and shrubs bend from the weight. Going to start breaking things soon. But even more concerning is that the snow that is falling now is just a few degrees away from being rain. Yuck! 

My soup:


----------



## Tommyice

Like your soup not your snow situation.

Keep warm and safe.


----------



## Raeven

Careful over there, Echoes. I'm afraid we're sending a bunch your way. It just got done pouring over here. At least it's just rain, though! Please stay safe!!


----------



## Echoesechos

Here is a picture from my drive today. Highway 97 just north of Gilchrist.


----------



## oneraddad

Saturday morning breakfast and boy was it good.


----------



## vicker

I'm making a catfish stew for supper tonight. And for a couple of lunches.


----------



## newfieannie

just messing around in the kitchen again tonight finishing up a few last minute gifts. grand marnier truffles and sour cream maple fudge. mom use to call these sugar plums. I had to scrape them from the pan 3 times and boil them over before they set up. for some reason I don't have a candy ther. where is everybody? ~Georgia


----------



## oneraddad

Shepherds pie, it's what's for dinner


----------



## vicker

I've actually been thinking about shepherd's pie, and have gathered the supplies. I'll probably cook one in Saturday. That looks good daddy.


----------



## Echoesechos

I'm pooped. Been finishing up the goodies for gifts. I believe it would be cheaper to buy but no personal touch. I prefer the personal touch. This year I've already been given two moonshines a and one Kahlua. 

My goody table. Now have to wrap them up. Applesauce from the free apples only a box and a half left.


----------



## Echoesechos

Half the Goody table


----------



## Echoesechos

Sorry my iPhone will only let me attach one photo at a time. Sweet breads, cookies, covered pretzels, candy, jams and savory spreads. Oh and applesauce from my free apples. I feel pretty good it all got done between snow storms, plowing snow and losing power and water. Eventful last two weekends to say the least.


----------



## vicker

I had golden rice with butter on top tonight. Don't feel bad for me, I added a pound of fresh, jumbo shrimp, mushrooms, a chopped onion and three cloves of garlic to the butter before I plated it. Oh yeah! 
MERRY CHRISTMAS everyone!!!!


----------



## vicker

I'm getting wound up for the new year. I've got 5 lb white corn meal for cornbread, two heads of collards, 6lb of frozen field peas with snaps, two hammocks, 1lb of smoked hog jowl, 15lb of hardwood charcoal, and I'm picking up 14 1"ribeyes in the morning. It's looking to be a great 1/1/16. 
Y'all come.


----------



## vicker

When I picked up the steaks I spotted something I've never had before, hog maws. My butcher said to stew them with some tails, so now I have hog maws and pig tails too.  
Don't miss it!


----------



## Tommyice

Pictures?


----------



## oneraddad

One of my favorites tonight, Chili con carne with rice and beans.


----------



## vicker

I like corn tortillas, but that'll work.


----------



## vicker

Tommyice said:


> Pictures?



It'll have to be a before n after picture. I've no doubt it'll taste better than it looks. 
I'm not cooking the hog maws and tails on new years. I'll cook them during next work week, I have a crockpot on a timer, and will post some photos. 
I'll probably post some photos of the spread tomorrow. It's all about the hop'n johns and collards. First time we've thrown in the ribeyes. It aught to be good. 
Funny story. My buddy's dad wants me to cook some collards, cuz his wife makes them with no pork. She's already cooked them and, she's a great cook, but they're nasty. Lol! I told him we'll just take an appropriate amount out of the pot and throw them in the woods, it's New Years, no time to be forced to eat nasty collards. 
You can cook collards, vegan, with olive oil, onions and garlic that are to die for. Her's ain't that. They're terrible. Lol! Like aunt bee's kerosine pickles. No body wants to say how bad they suck.


----------



## vicker

I'm hoping I'll get the chance to make hop'n john with the peas and rice and not just have peas and rice. That's their plan. We'll just have to see how the day unfolds. It's the same ingredients, but two different things.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Renee prepared a pot of homemade garlic soup, with olive oil/baked, whole grain croutons, and some fresh flatbread. It is perfect , for a cold day like today***. Thank You Sweetheart** MmmmmmmmXXXX


----------



## vicker

The cornbread went, as did everything else.  I
Love it when everything comes together. Sorry, nothing but dirty dishes to photograph.


----------



## vicker

I can gauge the quality of a crowd by the comments on my cornbread. This was a good crowd.


----------



## newfieannie

nothing fancy for supper tonight. made some fish stew. I usually make it from the head of the cod. (minus the eyes,skin etc of course) but it's becoming increasingly difficult to get the whole head so I used cod cheeks. made bread also today so I served it with dough gobs. ever good! ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

oh sorry Leslie! I posted it to the wrong one. don't know how to move it. that's Vickers fault. I was following him. ~Georgia


----------



## OffGridCooker

newfieannie said:


> I don't think we've had one of these for awhile. likely we have all been busy. I myself have been looking after a friend and still trying to get everything else done besides. something has to give in times like that. I haven't been out to the country all summer but my son is taking care of the mowing. about 4 acres to mow out there. haven't fertilized the blueberries this year but they are thriving all on their own.
> 
> found a place that will take my friend for a week at a time to give me a chance to regroup.(course they will take him full time but not what I want until I have to( ( and I dread mentioning that he is going for a week) that might come though. i can only burn the candle on both ends so long.
> 
> taking a little rest today and letting things like washing pile up for tomorrow. made some chocolate cupcakes filled with ganache infused with Grand Marnier . covered with buttercream frosting also with GM. they were good. cut one of my deep pink hydrangea flowers. so beautiful and big this year. hope you've all had a happy and productive summer~Georgia.


If you were my neighbor I would mow your lawn for food!
My wife has FPD and does not cook!
Wait! I am in NW Ga so ther is hope!


----------



## OffGridCooker

newfieannie said:


> nothing fancy for supper tonight. made some fish stew. I usually make it from the head of the cod. (minus the eyes,skin etc of course) but it's becoming increasingly difficult to get the whole head so I used cod cheeks. made bread also today so I served it with dough gobs. ever good! ~Georgia


COD!! Sounds like Yankee food, are you sure you are from Georgia.


----------



## newfieannie

no I live in nova scotia. my name is Georgia. that's probably where you went wrong and cod is nfld food. well actually it's probably everywhere but I don't know of anyone else who stews up the head. cod tongues are another delicacy. in any case thanks for offering to mow. ~Georgia


----------

